# Fish Box Cooler ?



## Nat (Oct 10, 2007)

The heavy duty ones that will hold ice good

Need to get one that i can put a cushsion on togo in front of my console and double as a fish box and a seat. Some of the ones I've looked at are stupid $ expensive.

what are the choices?

I think about 150 quart size


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

I seen some at Academy sports on Davis drive, i did not look at prices though. I have had better luck with the cheapies anyway. I have a little cheesy Coleman cooler I got for $18 that I used as a fish box well out performed the $65 cooler I had. so don't discount the cheapos.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

I've always just owned the marine Igloo coolers. The white ones. I think I paid $50 or so when they went on sale at Academy for my 120 qt.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Save your money up and get an Icy-Tec or whatever name they go by now. I've had one for 4 years now. Best thing I ever got for a cooler. Rough as we are on coolers, it's worth it.


----------



## bigone (Jan 2, 2008)

Just bought a new 150qrt Gott form Sam's, 49.99


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

the cheapy ones serve their purpose but bacause of the price they are pretty much disposable. I've got several of the igloo 150's 5 day coolers and they will normally last me about 2 yrs each. first yr I use them for food and drinks, second year when they don't cool as well and start looking beat up, I use them for fish/bait. Once you start to get fish smell in the plastic, you'll never get it completely out.

on the other hand, I've got an Icey-Tek 270 alsoand you just can't compare the two. It's about 3 yrs old and the construction like Wade said is great. The plastic in them is food grade and will not hold fish smell when you clean it out and want to put food and drinks in it again.


----------



## orion (Oct 3, 2007)

I've got an Igloo marine series, I think 128 qt, maybe bigger, that needs new latches ($7-8). It's in decent shape otherwise for use as a fish box. I'll sell it for $75. Also I was just looking at the Igloo site and they sell seat cushion kits for those coolers for like $60.


----------



## Nat (Oct 10, 2007)

I'm going to see what Outcast has at the sale.......

I think they have the Icytek type but like Wade said it's under a new brand name..........I read on here you can get the 150 igloo at Sam's Club for $50.00

I want one of the heavy duty ones that the hinges andlatches don't break after being used a few times


----------



## REEL STAMAS (Jan 27, 2008)

Check out the MOELLER Ice station Zebra...if they still make them...very durable & a littlecheaper than icey tek...I've got a 270qt &I think I will be buried in it& and it will double as a lifeboat for 2-3 in a pinch-lol...


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

on our boat, the in-deck fish boxes aren't very well insulated, so we keep 2 of the icey-tek 270 qt. on the boat at all times, one on the bow, and one in the cockpit. last time we had just drinks and stuff in one, there was still plenty of ice after a week of 80 plus degree summer days. you can fit a 170 class yellowfin in there no problem


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm pretty sure Icey Tek went out of business. People were having problems with them.

Outcast had some fine looking coolers on sale. I believe the name was Yeti or something like that. I remember they started at $125 for the 25 qt. They ain't cheap but looked like great coolers.

Yep. Found this on one of the tackle shop websites:<P align=center>*Icey Tek Coolers have been discontinued and are no longer in production*


----------



## welder (Oct 19, 2007)

Nat, I use a 120qt igloo with a seat that snaps on , works real well for the fish box . 

then use a 68qt for drinks and munchies.

The 120 fits perfect in front of our consols [ walk by with no problems ]


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

i dont think icey tek went out of business, i think yeti bought them out and changed the name, if i remember correctly


----------



## Sam Roberts (Oct 22, 2007)

i have a yeti which bought out icey tec and IT IS WORTH THE MONEY! your ice will not melt after a day of fishing. i filled mine up and kept it in my truck and had ice in there for 7 days.


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

i have 2 icey tek's a 270 and a 95 and i love them. the 270 kept ice and food for 8 days after Ivan. gave me time to cook everything i had in my freezers!


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

> *GONU (2/17/2008)*I seen some at Academy sports on Davis drive, i did not look at prices though. I have had better luck with the cheapies anyway. I have a little cheesy Coleman cooler I got for $18 that I used as a fish box well out performed the $65 cooler I had. so don't discount the cheapos.


That's not a fish box, that'sa drink cooler. A fish box is big enough to hold 2 grown men and close the lid.


----------

